# marijuana mad science (grafting marijuana to other plants)



## Rhyspect (May 7, 2010)

i was surfing the net... as you do ... and i found a youtube video of some guy grafting different fruit trees to a bigger tree root system. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTtXmBVsolY here be the video if anyone's interested. im posting because i think that if you wanted to speed up marijuana growth you could take the root system of other plants with a similar structure and graft a marijuana stalk to a different plant. say a fast growing plant something that produces fruit, something like strawberries or tomatoes, the beauty of this being, you could clone plants that have already budded to plants which are yet to bud, plus it'd look fucking MAD to have strawberries growing next to big fuck off weedy buds, has anyone tried this? can anyone think of some better reasons for doing it? and does anyone know if it'd be possible?


----------



## Atarijedi (May 7, 2010)

I have been reading into grafting as well, after seeing it happen at a vineyard.

It makes me wonder if the cannabis would take on characteristics of the plant it is grafted too, which could be awesome if you could graft it to a faster growing plant like bamboo, some types of bamboo (which is a grass) can grow up to a foot a day.

Anyways, once I get my perpSOG up and running, I will test this out.


----------



## That 5hit (May 7, 2010)

theres no real reason outside of "just cause" to do this


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (May 7, 2010)

i dont think it whould take on characteristics of the other plant. but you could use a plant with a bigger root system to get a bigger plant.. like a indica plant grafted to a satvia root system..


----------



## kpw555 (May 8, 2010)

You could graft it too tobacco and call it "BluntFactory" hee hee


----------



## Rhyspect (May 8, 2010)

i like the "bluntfactory" idea! however i think the toxins that the tobacco would produce would possibly be dangerous for the plant. i heard that strawberries were mildly related to marijuana so the success probability would probably be higher, and i think it'd be useful especially for the cultivation of clones without a hydroponics system, which (if you've read into hydroponics) means that you can cultivate larger amounts of marijuana just from 1 plant, cutting growing times down, i think the possibilities of this could be quite productive, however i think that the plants with the ability to do this would be limited. however if you had a few plants in the back garden growing you could possibly graft reducing time for root production. this means that this way of cultivating marijuana could in fact be faster than the hydroponic system in place, (granted that the quality of the grafted plants may not be as good as the hydroponic clones produce) i think we need to find a list of plants that are related to marijuana, then pick the plant which grows the fastest. possibly one which has a large root system and with a thick stalk to support the grafts. IF ANYONE HAS EXPERIENCE SPEAK UP!


----------



## Rhyspect (May 8, 2010)

That 5hit said:


> theres no real reason outside of "just cause" to do this


where are you quoting "just cause" from? : /

and what on earth do you mean by it?


----------



## acidbox420 (May 8, 2010)

ya kinda point less unless u had root rot that wont go away and you need a new root system lol but why else would you take the chance of sliceing your ladys legs off just for fun?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 8, 2010)

Rhyspect said:


> where are you quoting "just cause" from? : /
> 
> and what on earth do you mean by it?


"why are you grafting pot onto other things?" 

what's the point?

i think that's what he meant.


----------



## That 5hit (May 8, 2010)

yes i meant that it is pointless to do this 
you could graft weed onto a strawberry plant
but the buds wont tast or smell anything like strawberry
you can get the same effect from just growing a strawberry plant in the grow room 
why is it a need to graft onto each other 

i can all most see a reason if the reason is maybe a gorilla grow at the tops of huge trees
but you would need some tree climbing equipment and you will need to live nere some tall trees
and i guess you will need to atleast go up half the tree - now this is not a bad idea- you would only have to climb the tree twice
1st for the grafting then 2nd for the harvesting


----------



## Sustainable420 (May 8, 2010)

This would be so sick for a guerilla grow. They do this for peyote because its slow growing characteristics.


----------



## Skunkybud (May 8, 2010)

You can fucking graft a plant to a tree? Shit son thats fucked I'm stoned and wanna try that shit bro.


----------



## That 5hit (May 8, 2010)

it can be done but you have learn how to do it
anything can be grafted onto anything


----------



## Rhyspect (May 8, 2010)

Skunkybud said:


> You can fucking graft a plant to a tree? Shit son thats fucked I'm stoned and wanna try that shit bro.


ROFL i can see it now ,,, a weed tree.


----------



## Rhyspect (May 8, 2010)

and as for everyone else who didn't bother to read my other rather long post, that or you just didn't get it... the point being you wouldn't have to kill a plant just to graft it to another plant, that'd be stupid and pointless... you have to keep both alive plus your CUTTING that you wish to bud out...

, so say you've just topped your plants, and you want to graft it to a strawberry plant for kicks why not?


----------



## Denofearth69 (May 8, 2010)

Cannabis is closely related to the hop plants which are used to make beer. Back in the 70's there were purported attempts to graft cannabis to hops to create a new plant which would be legal as it would lack being named in the controlled substances schedules. Never did hear if anyone got it to work, but I have often wondered about making beer using dank buds instead of hops. I'll bet I could get like $30 a bottle and have people lining up to buy LOL. Also, plants can only be grafted to plants they are closely related to i.e. plum branch on peach tree will give you a nectarine. Cannabis, being basically an annual, doesn't really lend itself to grafting as grafted plants are always sterile, and therefore you would only have one season to realize any benefits.


----------



## 16:20 (May 9, 2010)

good ideas all! Mj is closely related to hops and the fig tree ......way back when, when over grow was still around someone was able to graft to a fig tree wish i had the pics.... there seems to be a strain called dizzy i will post pictures later but i has been derived from a hops MJ hybrid and takes on the characteristics of a vine.


----------



## 16:20 (May 9, 2010)

I disagree with Denofearth 69. an annual can be properly pruned to stay alive throught season changes and budding... some strains are more acceptable than others.


----------



## 16:20 (May 9, 2010)

speaking about the same strain it happens to be really great to bonzai as it can re flower.....


----------



## ch33ch (May 9, 2010)

okay the following is so long i got logged out while typing it: my thoughts on the subject: sweet gum trees. (they produce terpenes and i always thought they were like bud's great ancestor or distant relative or something like that. 
tree top grow? i would like to go to the top of a big tree, chainsaw a hole in it, to be the pot, run a small water line up it, and grow like that. 
but here are my real goals: 
tissue culture:
sometime (in the distant future) after i have the funds and the resources, i would like to create new plants. they may be chimeras, graft hybrids, whatever you want to call them, but here is how i would do it: plant tissue culture, i would snip little pieces of strawberry plant and the growing tip of hi-qual bud, put them together in the culture dish, touching, and let them grow together. i would attempt the same with sweetgum and various other plants. 
another method i would try, which requires a little math knowledge:
inducing polyploidy.. doubling the chromosome count.. 
okay what i was going to say was doubling the chromosome number multiple times until you have a match between the two plants you want to hybridize/graft. but i did some math (14*2*2*2forever*2) trying to get something divisible by 20 and it doesnt seem to happen. but say i did what i was saying, about plant tissue culture. if the two plants combined, chromosome count would be 34 if the strawberries had 14 and bud had 20. that is an even number so it could possibly reproduce with another plant of its species, (which i created)
or induce polyploidy and you have 68 chromosomes, 2 copies of every chromosome.
you can also create haploid plants, which have half the normal amount of chromosomes, by growing one of it's gametes in tissue culture. (pollen grains are an example of a gamete)
then you can induce polyploidy of the haploid plants (double the chromosome count using colchicine) and you have a plant with the normal amount of chromosomes, but 2 copies of each chromosome, because you halved them, took one half, and doubled it. this way, you are taking half the genes away from the plant, creating a new plant with only half the original genetics(which will probably look totally different) then doubling those genes with the colchicine which interferes with cell division, (when the cell doubles its chromosomes, normally splitting the new copy into the new cell, when using colchicine, the new copies stay in the old cell and the new cell is just empty cell walls) once you've done that, any recessive genes (that were in the half of the genetics that your haploid plant contained) will be doubled. when you have 2 recessive genes, that trait is expressed, whereas it only takes one dominant gene to express a trait. so this will bring out recessive traits in the new plant you just made by throwing away half the genes then doubling the remaining genes. (i am using genes and chromosomes as the same word, although there are probably multiple genes in one chromosome, dont remember) 
So, this is useful for plant breeding: say you take male gamete, grow it in tissue culture then double the ploidy, and take female gamete, grow in tissue culture and double the ploidy. then you have one plant with either 2X or 2Y chromosomes, and all recessive traits carried on the chromosomes are expressed in its phenotype(as well as dominant ones). that is from the male gamete haploid plant that you turned diploid with colchicine. 
then from your female gamete haploid plant you turned into a diploid plant, you also have recessive gene/traits expressed in the pheno, and the dominant ones, but this one always has 2 X chromosomes. Then you mate your chosen XX or YY plant which came from male pollen, with your chosen XX female plant. (choose both for favorite expressed traits) you mate them, if you mated the YY with the XX, all the babies will be XY, male, and great fathers for your future plants, since you chose them for their genetics. If you mate your XX(which originated from male gamete) and XX female, all the babies will be female. im not sure if that's how feminized seeds are created, seems a little complicated but would also come out with 100% chance of females, no hermies, because the mother and father both are passing on an X chromosome and no Y chromosome, therefore all females XX. 
now, the way i THINK they make 'feminized' seed is to just double the ploidy (once again probably using colchicine) that way every chromosome is doubled(yielding 40 chromosomes for bud). it is best to do this with both parents so you dont come out with sterile offspring in future generations. double them both, your males will be XYXYwith 36 other chromosomes(or XXYYidk), females will be XXXX36 other chromosomes. then you have (if males go XYXY you have 50%chance hermie(XXXY, XYXX), 25%chance double femaleXXXX, 25%chance double maleXYXY.(but double male would actually be female with 2Y chromosomes.. so a weird plant possibility of herm i guess, possibility of male plants.. )
if males go XXYY then you have 100% chance hermaphrodite XXXY
if you want to figure out how any two of those creations would mate, http://www.changbioscience.com/genetics/punnett.html thats how i worked out those because its faster than doing it myself.
and now for an explanation of why you must double both parents chromosomes or risk sterile offspring in subsequent generations:
normal plants 2n=20 n=10 from each parent 10+10 = 20 again. in normal plants thats either 9x or 9y plus 9x = 9xy male or 9xx female
now, if you double both parents, 2n=40 n=20 and 20+20=40 again. i dont want to go into the X and Y on this one, i just did up there. (polyploid plants are usually stronger and grow better than normal ones, and polyploidy would also explain why so many growers get hermies.)


so that explains 2 normal plants mating (20) and 2 polyploid plants mating(although you could polyploid beyond 40 to 80, 160, sexing gets all complex again.)

okay now say you had one polyploid plant and one normal diploid plant:
2n=40 n=20 and normal 2n=20 n=10
20+10=30 30 is the new 2n for the babies. the 2n=30 baby has the possibility of having XXX or XXY and if it has babies 2n=30 n=15 if bred with a normal plant 2n=20 n=10 10+15=25 then it has an odd # of chromosomes, therefore cant equally divide from 2n=25 so most likely sterile. if you bred it with a 2n=40 then 20+15= 35, same problem, cant divide by 2. 
so the only way it could ever make reproduce is with another triploid or whatever. i say triploid since 2n=20 originally, so n=10 originally and 3n would be 30, although the new babies are 2n=30 for breeding purposes, they would have to breed with other mutants with 30 chromosomes to ever have living babies. at this point you could induce polyploidy again with the colchicine and get 2n=60 where n=30 and they could once again be fertilized by normal plants and end up as 2n=40 again, or if they bred with 2n=40 plants where n=20 and 20+30=50 2n=50 and n=25, once again putting them in the situation either be doubled to 2n=100 or only produce viable offspring with 2n=50 and i am not going any further but that is the complicated breeding program i may eventually work with (on paper first because its much faster than doing it and realizing you've done it for nothing) to eventually be able to mix strawberries and bud, or other plants with plants that are currently incompatible, via grafting or otherwise. 
sorry for the incredibly long post, didnt expect to go into genetics, but at least we found out that with tissue culture and induced polyploidy, you can selectively breed your plants to visually pick the best genetics, and produce 100% female seeds, or 100% male seeds, for passing on those chosen genetics. and the other way which only involves colchicine and no haploid plants, no tissue culture required, you can get yourself lots of hermaphrodites, and how breeding those with normal plants could result in natural termination in a couple generations.


----------



## ch33ch (May 9, 2010)

interesting, pertaining to hops:  original thread: http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f92/purple-hops-143398/
it makes you wonder..


----------



## ch33ch (May 9, 2010)

that dizzy looks like what happens to plants when you mutate them with roundup.
i will get you pictures of what it did to a small elm tree one of these days. small, distorted leaves and lots of em. has stayed that way for years too. looks pretty cool. i would love to have some of that stuff because nobody would murder it as long as you didnt put it where they weed or cut.


----------



## 16:20 (May 9, 2010)

dizzy = stealth any ?'s


----------



## van420man (May 9, 2010)

i read that they took a grain plant and grafted it to a marijuana stalk keeping the pot root and the grain plant had thc in the grain so it might be possible to graft a strawberry plant to a marijuana plant ang feel good eating thoes strawberrys


----------



## purpz (May 9, 2010)

i heard in a book by, Jorge Cervantes, that *grafting cannabis* to another plant will make the cannabis plant produce *0% T.H.C.*..


----------



## ch33ch (May 10, 2010)

i have always wanted to engineer a fruiting moss that is really just a microweedforest.
this might start with creating haploid cannabis plants(in plant tissue culture/micropropagation), something that interests me in the first place. haploid a male, haploid a female, observe their characteristics, test each to see if it gets you high, etc. plus all that selecting the ultimate genetics and creating 100% females like i mentioned earlier.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doubled_haploidy
how i propose to make truly 100% female seeds with the ultimate genetics
Conventional inbreeding procedures take six generations to achieve approximately complete homozygosity, whereas doubled haploidy achieves it in one generation.[1] Hence, artificial production of doubled haploids is of a great importance in plant breeding.


----------



## That 5hit (May 10, 2010)

thats not grafting 
grating does not impart a part of one plant onto another plant
all it does is allow one plant to live off another plant while staying 2 differant plants
you cant graft an apple tree onto an orange tree and think you going to make a brand new friut

what you are talking about is a gene crossing a splicing 
this is only done at the cell level 

try puting differ pollins on the flowers to see if there will be any seeds
but grafting the stem onto onther plant does nothing .LOL


----------



## ch33ch (May 11, 2010)

yes, i have given up on grafting. if you know what 'kudzu' is, i use to attempt to graft all kinds of food plants to kudzu, except beans/legumes, which kudzu is most closely related to. i am talking about using some high-tech methods that require sterile environment and special equipment. and some lower-tech experiments, such as chopping up 2 or more different plants, and letting them grow together in tissue culture. \ although if i had some specialized equipment, i would go even farther, experimenting at the cellular level to create new plant species that wouldnt have the possibility of seperating back into 2 (or more) different plants later. 
methods which would require a verrrry small needle and a very good microscope. 

then there is the method where you 'graft' seeds. taking the embryo or some plant material from a cannabis seed and putting it into a hops seed, and vice versa. it has been done, several years ago, with a type of wheat and a type of maize, to create a plant that grew pieces of wheat plant and pieces of corn plant.

but as far as normal grafting, i gave up on that. i have seen a thread in a forum, with pictures, where a guy grafted cannabis on either hops or grapevine. but he had to keep the junction moist, he basically had a piece of budplant cut and taped to a cut vine, and was keeping it on lifesupport by watering the graft union, where eventually it was supposed to heal and become an actual graft union, and the plant could finally get its water and nutrients from the host.

the kind of grafting i want to experiment with in the future, is where you micropropagate cuttings in tissue culture, letting different plants touch, and sometimes at the junction, you get a shoot of a new plant that is the combination of the two. it has been done. so even if i dont ever get around to creating new fruits and flowers, all with cannabinoid DNA, i will create chimeras. most likely for ornamental purposes, unless i made a cocapoppyweed chimera..
i dont have any of this equipment, lab, or access to them, if i attempted now, it would be akin to growing shrooms in jars with kitchen equipment. so for now, it is just a dream i have, that will not begin to take place until at least 2015 for me, but is entirely possible for anyone with access to the proper equipment/funding, and i say go for it, as an experimental hobby that could lead to great things.

AFAIK, micropropagation, plant tissue culture is the only way to get plants that normally wouldnt graft to each other, to do so.
and theres a way to help them graft, by fusing their cellular membranes together via electrolysis, or passing an electrical charge between the two different plants, after cutting and placing together. there may have been some special skinning of the cells that make contact before passing the electricity through, which transports dna from one side to another, and helps them fuse, because the dna getting into the host helps calm down the immune response that would normally fight off the new plant and make the graft fail. 
i wish i could find some links for you, but these things are buried in google under years of new shit. i cant even find the paper about the guy who was using colchicine and GA3 on cannabis to make a better hemp, and ended up making superweed and a vinelike sativa.

i did, however, find this research that says GA3 decreased THC content:Four-week-old _Cannabis sativa_ L. plants were treated with 1 ml. of gibberellic acid or indoleacetic acid at concentrations up to 250 p.p.m. The treatment was repeated at weekly intervals for 3 weeks. These plants were harvested 1 week after the last treatment. Gibberellic acid caused a significant increase in height and a decrease in the weight of leaves and




9-tetrahydrocannabinol content. Indoleacetic acid produced no significant changes.


----------



## Rhyspect (May 11, 2010)

cheech that's some pritty deep shit right there, nice ... purpz that's some unfortunate stuff right there, i supoze if the thc content was lowered by grafting onto a new plant then the whole idea is pritty pointless, hmm.


----------



## Rhyspect (May 11, 2010)

van420man said:


> i read that they took a grain plant and grafted it to a marijuana stalk keeping the pot root and the grain plant had thc in the grain so it might be possible to graft a strawberry plant to a marijuana plant ang feel good eating thoes strawberrys


hmm a strawberry stoner milkshake? 0.o


----------



## veggiegardener (May 11, 2010)

The basic research on grafting Cannabis was done many years ago.

The results:

Hops(a close relative of Cannabis) grafted to Cannabis does not begin making THC.

Cannabis, grafted to Hops roots, produces THC.

Neither half of the graft changes its innate growth pattern.

I figure some bright kid will do some genetic engineering and we'll see "superpot" sooner or later.

200% THC, including the roots.

Finishes from seed, yesterday. 

Tastes like perfection.

Very mild smoke.

Bestows immortality.

Hurry up, Damn it!


----------



## B2K (May 12, 2010)

Rhyspect said:


> i was surfing the net... as you do ... and i found a youtube video of some guy grafting different fruit trees to a bigger tree root system. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTtXmBVsolY here be the video if anyone's interested. im posting because i think that if you wanted to speed up marijuana growth you could take the root system of other plants with a similar structure and graft a marijuana stalk to a different plant. say a fast growing plant something that produces fruit, something like strawberries or tomatoes, the beauty of this being, you could clone plants that have already budded to plants which are yet to bud, plus it'd look fucking MAD to have strawberries growing next to big fuck off weedy buds, has anyone tried this? can anyone think of some better reasons for doing it? and does anyone know if it'd be possible?


Haha man this is crazy, my buddy has been working on attempting this. He learned about it in one of his horticulture classes and tried to graft a branch from one strain onto the stalk of a different strain and it didn't work out. He's not pro on it yet though, over the summer he's taking a class specifically on the grafting of plants over the summer so I'll make sure to make a post to let you guys know how it works out!


----------



## Rhyspect (May 12, 2010)

yeh B2K i'd be interested if any traits are picked up from either plant, real interesting stuff


----------



## parabear (Jun 9, 2010)

Rhyspect said:


> ROFL i can see it now ,,, a weed tree.


Shit I would find a giant tree, and graft like 30 plants to it then, so when the policia bitched i am exceeding the limit for medical plants, i'll point and say, 'but officer, there is only one plant there, at most 2!!!'. Wonder what kinda yield an outdor grow like that would have.... hmmm... I feel an experiment... need to find big shrubs or small trees with great root characteristics... hmmmmm


----------



## parabear (Jun 9, 2010)

veggiegardener said:


> The basic research on grafting Cannabis was done many years ago.
> 
> The results:
> 
> ...


No it will be the columbians, altering marijuana to produce cocaine alkaloids like coca leaf, in addition to THC... they will fuck it up for us all...


On a serious note, yu need to look at the fact strawberries do not grow as big a root system as MJ does. That makes it a poor choice. You want a root system that can uptake the nutrients at the proper pressure ranges, and optimal rates. I mean I am sure it is possible to get a marijuana plant to grow to 30 ft tall (sativa) with optimal conditions... but we need the research to be done in order to optimize the plants. If we could breed a strain that would grow/flower faster, and yield a shit ton, then by all means lets get crackin' on it.


----------



## parabear (Jun 9, 2010)

ch33ch said:


> yes, i have given up on grafting. if you know what 'kudzu' is, i use to attempt to graft all kinds of food plants to kudzu, except beans/legumes, which kudzu is most closely related to. i am talking about using some high-tech methods that require sterile environment and special equipment. and some lower-tech experiments, such as chopping up 2 or more different plants, and letting them grow together in tissue culture. \ although if i had some specialized equipment, i would go even farther, experimenting at the cellular level to create new plant species that wouldnt have the possibility of seperating back into 2 (or more) different plants later.
> methods which would require a verrrry small needle and a very good microscope.
> 
> then there is the method where you 'graft' seeds. taking the embryo or some plant material from a cannabis seed and putting it into a hops seed, and vice versa. it has been done, several years ago, with a type of wheat and a type of maize, to create a plant that grew pieces of wheat plant and pieces of corn plant.
> ...


the seed grafting is also known as chimera production. It has also fund its way into ornamental plants, producing exotic plants, as has grafting. Besides, wouldn't a lettuceweed hybrid with a good high THC content be the best thing ever?


----------



## robr (Jun 9, 2010)

i read once you could graft weed onto a hops plant


----------



## Xan2 (Jun 9, 2010)

I wish my indica's were as big as my sativa's are... would be awesome!


----------



## rollinronan (Jul 6, 2010)

veggiegardener said:


> The basic research on grafting Cannabis was done many years ago.
> 
> The results:
> 
> ...


 since u mention it
genetics is my feild in the profesional world
i was thinking (a lasy way of sayin it) take the genes for producing the trichomes and resin.......put them onto tobacco
its legal (till ur found out) ....smells good and looks 100% inconspicus
completly theory tho
would need alot of work and equipment



as for grafting YES it can be done ..... its standard practice with the likes of apple trees and pears


----------



## Tenru (Jul 12, 2010)

I must do this!! I want to graft this to Dills atlantic Giant pumpkins. Those roots grow MASSIVE and SUPER FAST!!


----------



## z4qqqbs (Jul 13, 2010)

you can only graft pot to hops. and vis versa. but me and well as others think it isnt very efficent because you have to take part of a pot plant and then graft it to a hop plant. and you have a good chance that it wont even take. i suspose of you wanted to make a mother plant then you could take a well extablished hop plant and graft pot and let it grow.


----------



## 8erich2 (Jul 14, 2010)

this would work they do it to fruit trees all the time. they call it a fruit cocktail tree. it grows like five diffrent fruits. with some practice and research i wouldn't see why this wouldn't work. you can buy these trees at home depot.


----------



## coolesrat (Jul 30, 2010)

kpw555 said:


> You could graft it too tobacco and call it "BluntFactory" hee hee


The thing with tobacoo, nicotine is passed threw the roots to the plant so if you where to graft onto the plant the odds are your grafted plant will have traces of nicotine in it unlike other plants i guess this is an advantage just like grafting onto a better *weather resistant plant* or *Insect-resistant Plants, *so yeah my best bet would be when your all done your crop (I.E cannabis it will besides having thc it will also have nicotine) i could be wrong but this is what happends wiht other plants like tomatoes ectt..


----------



## coolesrat (Jul 30, 2010)

purpz said:


> i heard in a book by, Jorge Cervantes, that *grafting cannabis* to another plant will make the cannabis plant produce *0% T.H.C.*..


Thats not true Thc is pretty much produced in the bud not in the stem or roots there was a study done in the 70's done on grafting hops onto cannabis and there where no cases of thc but if you wehre to graft a cannabis plant onto a hops the plant will produce thc then ect ect dont want to go into to much detale


----------



## lucky54 (Jan 28, 2011)

Can't help myself I have to ask, it's no question as to if grafting work or not. I do wonder if someone was to graft into say a corn plant could it produce a flower the size of an ear of corn? A corn plant grows very fast and only grows 2-3 ears. In theory the same as growing a giant pumpkin you pull off all flowers but one. This makes all nutrients go directly to the one pumpkin in hopes of creating a monster. If you was to attempt this same idea with removing all ear and replace one with a flowing stalk could the result produce something the size of a 20oz or 2litter bottle of soda?


----------



## Viction (Sep 29, 2014)

hello i have been growing weed for 35 years now started back in 1979 age 14
back in the early 80's took an _Indica strain and white widow strain strain _grafting the 2 weed plants was very hard
back then 1st you need to know what one is the weaker strain so we smoke the indica found that it is very strong
then smoke some white widow strain very tasting and very strong 2nd took the white widow strain cut 45 degree angle up wards from bottom up then on the indica cut an slit on the stock to the middle were it is hollow slid the white widow strain cut into the indica slit and sealed it off and after a few weeks the white widow indica strain was growing very nice and very good after a few months then cut the white widow indica strain making clones


----------



## EverythingsHazy (Oct 5, 2014)

Viction said:


> hello i have been growing weed for 35 years now started back in 1979 age 14
> back in the early 80's took an _Indica strain and white widow strain strain _grafting the 2 weed plants was very hard
> back then 1st you need to know what one is the weaker strain so we smoke the indica found that it is very strong
> then smoke some white widow strain very tasting and very strong 2nd took the white widow strain cut 45 degree angle up wards from bottom up then on the indica cut an slit on the stock to the middle were it is hollow slid the white widow strain cut into the indica slit and sealed it off and after a few weeks the white widow indica strain was growing very nice and very good after a few months then cut the white widow indica strain making clones


Why did you want to graft them together?


----------



## Viction (Oct 5, 2014)

EverythingsHazy said:


> Why did you want to graft them together?


to come up with new breeds after a few months of grafting the strain you grafted on to that grafted strain starts to take on the _Characteristics_. of the mother strain when she starts to flower in to bud so in 5 weeks of growing graft to that strain if you know how to and what to do then in 3 weeks the mother is flower to bud the graph starts to take on the mother so by the 10 weeks of your graft do your clones


----------



## drazon williams (Apr 26, 2016)

Interesting ideal, but you would be looking at a 2-3 year plant. but if they were auto flowering and you could make sure no males in shot of the mother plant, then you could self pollinate the main as you want. you just might end up with a plant that produces 3 to 4 different flowers. kinda like a fruit salad tree. google if you never seen one. might try this cause 7 plants in washington sucks. 3 or 4 would count as one plant.


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (May 1, 2016)




----------



## PlantScience101 (Mar 20, 2018)

purpz said:


> i heard in a book by, Jorge Cervantes, that *grafting cannabis* to another plant will make the cannabis plant produce *0% T.H.C.*..


Actually, it will produce nearly the same amount of THC because the scion influences its own development. Cannabis grafts onto hop plants have been shown to produce nearly the same amounts of THC as those who have been grown naturally.


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 20, 2018)

Any links i havent really seen any photos on grafted pot plants but then i guess i never really looked you do realize the post is muey old


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 20, 2018)

i know how to graft, my grandpa taught me, he had fruit trees that were grafted all to hell. you can graft weed onto tomatoes or any plant with a larger diameter than the scion you're trying to graft. but it won't be worth a fuck. it may flower, and it may not, if it does, the chances of the plant you grafted it to being able to supply what it needs when it needs it are very small, and if it produces any buds at all, they'll be puny, airy crap.
and while you can graft a fresh scion, (the branch you intend to graft) when grafting on trees, you take your scions in the winter, when the plant is dormant, and store them till spring, not a viable option with weed


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Apr 7, 2018)

Check out the articles about "The Tree of 40 Fruits". This only works with stone fruits mostly because it's the type with the most variety. You can do one with multiple types of apples, for example, but they'll all be apples. With stone fruits your anything with a put. Plum, apricot, peach, nectarine, cherry. The list goes on.

I'd imagine it's the same with cannabis. It can only be grafted with close relatives.


----------



## NaturalFarmer (Apr 7, 2018)

Grafting works well on cannabis and I think finding keeper rootstock will one day be as important scion. How much influence does rootstock have on cannabis. Graft a Dr Grinspoon to a big bud and see what you get then try the opposite.

Why graft though? That seems fairly basic. (didn't realize this was such an old thread) I would rather see someone try inter-genetic crosses with pollen. One tree that is related to cannabis from Malaysia or something has edible fruit. That would be interesting to see and taste.


----------



## 0321Marine (Apr 7, 2018)

And I knew someone would be up to this.. My fiance and I had hours long conversations about grafting marijuana last night.


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Apr 7, 2018)

0321Marine said:


> And I knew someone would be up to this.. My fiance and I had hours long conversations about grafting marijuana last night.


I think that there's an obvious market for grafted plants in legal states that allow personal cultivation. Asside from finding an advantageous scion it could really help bolster the variety for people who can only grow a limited number of plants.

Grafting it with an unrelated species is obviously a pipedream but, for example, in Oregon where rec allows 4 four plants you could easily grow 8-16 strains from 4 plants by grafting up to 3 other varieties on to each original plant.


----------



## 0321Marine (Apr 7, 2018)

SchmoeJoe said:


> I think that there's an obvious market for grafted plants in legal states that allow personal cultivation. Asside from finding an advantageous scion it could really help bolster the variety for people who can only grow a limited number of plants.
> 
> Grafting it with an unrelated species is obviously a pipedream but, for example, in Oregon where rec allows 4 four plants you could easily grow 8-16 strains from 4 plants by grafting up to 3 other varieties on to each original plant.


Im curious what sort of dna sharing can happen, if any, with grafting cannabis.. I mean getting variety is fine, but what I really want to look into is the possibility of having say a blue dream grafted to a hindu kush, and not just getting straight blue dream and hindu kush at harvest but also getting some amount of hybridization. If that is even remotely close to possible, then looking into how the genetics mesh together, if its the strongest that prevail, etc.. could be really interesting to me. 

If its just sticking a white widow branch on a blueberry kush and only getting the same things then it would be boring to me and not worth my time of even looking into.


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Apr 7, 2018)

0321Marine said:


> Im curious what sort of dna sharing can happen, if any, with grafting cannabis.. I mean getting variety is fine, but what I really want to look into is the possibility of having say a blue dream grafted to a hindu kush, and not just getting straight blue dream and hindu kush at harvest but also getting some amount of hybridization. If that is even remotely close to possible, then looking into how the genetics mesh together, if its the strongest that prevail, etc.. could be really interesting to me.
> 
> If its just sticking a white widow branch on a blueberry kush and only getting the same things then it would be boring to me and not worth my time of even looking into.


There is no hybridization. There's a bit of hormonal influence but it only affects how the plant grows. Not what it grows.


----------



## NaturalFarmer (Apr 7, 2018)

The scion will produce what it will but rootstock in apple and pear are what gives the scion protection from various pests and disease as well as yield. I assume cannabis is no different. The roots dictate yield.


----------



## NaturalFarmer (Apr 7, 2018)

SchmoeJoe said:


> Grafting it with an unrelated species is obviously a pipedream


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Apr 7, 2018)

NaturalFarmer said:


>


Ok, short of gene splicing or any other process that requires an advanced lab. It's a pipedream to think of it ever being practical for the average home grower.


----------



## Sneekyfarms (Apr 26, 2020)

That 5hit said:


> theres no real reason outside of "just cause" to do this


This could be great for guerilla growing if you can graft a few cuttings up high in a tree


----------



## Renfro (Apr 26, 2020)

Sneekyfarms said:


> This could be great for guerilla growing if you can graft a few cuttings up high in a tree


Yeah, not compatible. If you could get a cannabis cut to graft to any other plant it would likely be hops and I think thats probably very unlikely.


----------



## Ganjamandan77 (May 6, 2020)

16:20 said:


> good ideas all! Mj is closely related to hops and the fig tree ......way back when, when over grow was still around someone was able to graft to a fig tree wish i had the pics.... there seems to be a strain called dizzy i will post pictures later but i has been derived from a hops MJ hybrid and takes on the characteristics of a vine.


Holy shit, overgrow! To bad they got shut down. Overgrow had an abundant amount of knowledge for growing.


----------



## SchmoeJoe (May 6, 2020)

Ganjamandan77 said:


> Holy shit, overgrow! To bad they got shut down. Overgrow had an abundant amount of knowledge for growing.


They're back up and running.


----------



## Tfshark21 (Apr 6, 2022)

Renfro said:


> Yeah, not compatible. If you could get a cannabis cut to graft to any other plant it would likely be hops and I think thats probably very unlikely.


I have grafted a sweet pepper plant to the main stem of a female cannabis plant. After day 1 the leaves bounced back. 3 weeks I will see if the graft was successful. I'm no scientist but I'm looking into smaller species and getting them to grow larger & produce more at harvest. Not too worried about the THC side, as we have great legal bud to smoke. Food costs and production is my focus. I'll add pics if it works. Thanks


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 6, 2022)

Tfshark21 said:


> I have grafted a sweet pepper plant to the main stem of a female cannabis plant. After day 1 the leaves bounced back. 3 weeks I will see if the graft was successful. I'm no scientist but I'm looking into smaller species and getting them to grow larger & produce more at harvest. Not too worried about the THC side, as we have great legal bud to smoke. Food costs and production is my focus. I'll add pics if it works. Thanks


you can make the physical graft, and the weed scion you graft to your stock plant may live and prosper, but i doubt it will ever actually flower, and it won't ever produce any kind of "hybrid" offspring. genetics are genetics, period. if you picked a plant with similar nutritional requirements to weed, you would have a better chance, plants are like animals in that they all require different nutrients in different ratios to stay healthy. if your stock plant doesn't have similar nutritional requirements as weed, the scion will probably not do well and die soon.
as to flowering, that requires hormones that the scion probably won't be able to produce in sufficient quantities to induce flowering, and your stock plant won't produce the same hormones at all


----------



## Tfshark21 (Apr 6, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you can make the physical graft, and the weed scion you graft to your stock plant may live and prosper, but i doubt it will ever actually flower, and it won't ever produce any kind of "hybrid" offspring. genetics are genetics, period. if you picked a plant with similar nutritional requirements to weed, you would have a better chance, plants are like animals in that they all require different nutrients in different ratios to stay healthy. if your stock plant doesn't have similar nutritional requirements as weed, the scion will probably not do well and die soon.
> as to flowering, that requires hormones that the scion probably won't be able to produce in sufficient quantities to induce flowering, and your stock plant won't produce the same hormones at all


Looking into the hackberry plants in the hemp family, and other edible fruits in the hemp family now. I’m still going for it. Rooting hormones were added when I made the graft so I’ll keep em watered & covered until it heals up. If it dies… oh well. If it lives… we’ll see. Most likely just weak ass pepper plants on weed rootstock… My two Ca Wonder plants are thriving after the topping. I am re-vegging & re-rooting the tops in my tomatoes indoors. My bud is doing just fine so I like to experiment #bewell Fam here’s pic 24-48 hrs after graft was done and you can see the leaves are holding their own. Second one curled up like the first today. So I’ll see if it recovers by lights on tomorrow. Other pics are TTR taste the rainbow finishing in a couple weeks. HSH Farms IG


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 7, 2022)

Tfshark21 said:


> Looking into the hackberry plants in the hemp family, and other edible fruits in the hemp family now. I’m still going for it. Rooting hormones were added when I made the graft so I’ll keep em watered & covered until it heals up. If it dies… oh well. If it lives… we’ll see. Most likely just weak ass pepper plants on weed rootstock… My two Ca Wonder plants are thriving after the topping. I am re-vegging & re-rooting the tops in my tomatoes indoors. My bud is doing just fine so I like to experiment #bewell Fam here’s pic 24-48 hrs after graft was done and you can see the leaves are holding their own. Second one curled up like the first today. So I’ll see if it recovers by lights on tomorrow. Other pics are TTR taste the rainbow finishing in a couple weeks. HSH Farms IG


i'm not sure that will work at all, you might get lucky.
this is a pretty good page on types of grafts and how to make them
https://extension.msstate.edu/publications/basic-grafting-techniques-0
you usually have a stock plant (plant you're grafting to) that is healthy, and can support the scion (the stem you're grafting onto the stock plant)
what you've done is try to attach a growing limb to a rooted stem that may or may not have the energy to make it.
you'd have a lot better luck trying on a non flowering mother sized plant, that has plenty of energy to not only feed itself, but your scion, too.
you have the best luck if you can match up the diameters very closely, you're trying to guarantee as much cambium to cambium contact as you can, that's where they'll start to grow together. the cambium layer from both HAVE to line up on at least one side, both is better


----------



## Tfshark21 (Apr 7, 2022)

Shoooooo!


Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm not sure that will work at all, you might get lucky.
> this is a pretty good page on types of grafts and how to make them
> https://extension.msstate.edu/publications/basic-grafting-techniques-0
> you usually have a stock plant (plant you're grafting to) that is healthy, and can support the scion (the stem you're grafting onto the stock plant)
> ...


----------



## Tfshark21 (Apr 7, 2022)

Right. So the research done on peppers in particular shows possible mutations and variations of yield. But this type of graft was made with paprika. they did various tests with inter genetic testing and grafting peppers to completely different root systems. The only reason I chose this cannabis is for stem diameter, root growth, and the ability to line up the two plants cells….. Luck is not all I will need but anything helps. It’s crazy to think that most of what we know or think now was thought to be impossible a 100 years ago. Looks like the use of algae may be a possibility for a new root structures that will be able to support multiple genes in the same system… Super interesting stuff.


----------



## Lowfruit (Tuesday at 11:43 PM)

Grafting can transfer genes between two plants, creating new genes.



> Here we have examined the possibility that allopolyploidization can also occur by asexual mechanisms. *We show that upon grafting—a mechanism of plant–plant interaction that is widespread in nature—entire nuclear genomes can be transferred between plant cells.* *We provide direct evidence for this process resulting in speciation* by creating a new allopolyploid plant species from a herbaceous species and a woody species in the nightshade family. The new species is fertile and produces fertile progeny. Our data highlight natural grafting as a potential asexual mechanism of speciation and also provide a method for the generation of novel allopolyploid crop species.











Horizontal genome transfer as an asexual path to the formation of new species - Nature


The formation of a new species can occur by an asexual mechanism by transfer of entire nuclear genomes between plant cells as shown by the creation of a new allopolyploid plant from parental herbaceous and woody plant species, this mechanism is a potential new tool for crop improvement.




www.nature.com





And it have been done with many plants already for example fruit plants and of course Cannabis as well.
For example hops with high amounts of THC and CBD exists out there. It's called "Legitimo" and are made by "Dr Kaly" from Kaly Seeds.
His methods are not "high tech" and they can be done by home growers, as far as I know he is only grafting and have been doing it for over 20 years.

I recommend checking out Kalys garden, he cultivates Cannabis mutants and have many strange strains that barley even look like cannabis any more.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Yesterday at 8:50 AM)

Lowfruit said:


> Grafting can transfer genes between two plants, creating new genes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


while that may be a possibility, i can tell you it just doesn't happen in fruit trees. not sure if it can happen in weed or not.
while i was growing up, i helped my grandpa take and graft lots of cuttings, he liked to experiment...if you graft an apple branch onto a peach tree, it will grow apples. the first year they will taste like apples, the second year it will have a slight peach taste, and that's the biggest change i ever saw...they always looked and tasted the same, besides a vague hint of the host tree, if it wasn't the same species, and the seeds always grew more of the original fruit, with no taste of the host at all


----------

